# Doom: Nina Bergmann gibt Hinweis auf neuen Film



## Zelada (21. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doom: Nina Bergmann gibt Hinweis auf neuen Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Doom: Nina Bergmann gibt Hinweis auf neuen Film*


----------



## Jerec (21. April 2018)

Ich hoffe inständig, dass sie (ALLE Verantwortlichen) das unglaubliche Potential was DOOM bietet erkennen und auf die Leinwand bannen können  

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Orzhov (21. April 2018)

Was für eine unsympathische Person.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (21. April 2018)

Also ich fand den Film mit The Rock und Karl Urban großartig. Nüchtern betrachtet war er von der Story und der Aufmachung her komplett Banane, aber ich fand den Film so mies, dass er eigtl. schon wieder gut ist. 
Mal sehen was die aus dem neuen Film machen.


----------



## Lucatus (21. April 2018)

Hmm also Oliva Jones hat man schonmal gefunden


----------



## Phone (21. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also ich fand den Film mit The Rock und Karl Urban großartig. Nüchtern betrachtet war er von der Story und der Aufmachung her komplett Banane, aber ich fand den Film so mies, dass er eigtl. schon wieder gut ist.
> Mal sehen was die aus dem neuen Film machen.


Also exakt so wie die Spiele.
Wobei Der neueste Teil echt gut war wenn man sich drauf eingelassen hat.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (22. April 2018)

Also erstmal, die Frau heißt Bergman mit einem N... und zweitens, "Schauspielerin" naja was sich Heut zu Tage so alles Schauspieler nennt...


----------



## oldmichl (22. April 2018)

Dann hoff ich mal, dass sie es diesmal besser hinkriegen als beim 1. Versuch, der war ja wirklich eine Schande.
Der Film, den ich am ehesten in Verbindung mit dem Game Doom bringe ist mMn Event Horizon, obwohl der nix damit zu tun hat...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. April 2018)

Mal ehrlich, bei Doom, wie auch Quake war doch die "Rahmenhandlung" nur Mittel zum Zweck und eben nur rudimentär vorhanden.
Andere Games, auchim Shooter-Genre, beiten da mehr Substanz.
Spontan fällt mir das Ur-Unreal ein (wo allerdings viel über die Textfragmente transportiert wurde), oder natürlich Dead Space, das ja schon mit einem cineastischen Intro startet.


----------



## Paddi1232 (22. April 2018)

Dass eine Videospielverfilmung funktionieren kann, wenn die Vorlage so eher keine Handlung bietet zeigt der Erfolg von Rampage. Muss man dann halt wieder als relativ anspruchsloses Popcornkino aufziehen dann geht das schon... oder man macht den neuen Film auch wieder mit Dwayne Johnson, dann ist es relativ egal weil zur Zeit scheinbar alles wo der drin vorkommt zu Gold wird ^^


----------



## Bast3l (23. April 2018)

Bischen BBQ- Soße ins Gesicht, fertig ist der Imp.


----------



## Shotay3 (23. April 2018)

Hm... Deutschland als neues Little Hollywood hat wohl so nicht funktioniert.... jetzt sind Länder wie Bulgarien und Ungarn am durchstarten.  Noch günstiger. Kaum kamen die Amis, wollten die Deutschen plötzlich auch Geld haben. Da muss man wieder weiter auswandern. Das Outsourcing was wir bei manch anderen Firmen (Nike/Adidas) verurteilt haben, dass sie in Länder gehen wo man kaum etwas zahlen muss für die Herstellung, passiert genau so in der Filmbranche auch immer mehr.


----------

